# Probleme beim emergen von gimpprint

## alex00

Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen? Danke.

```

it-frame-pointer -fno-inline-functions -O6 -MT cups-calibrate.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/cups-calibrate.Tpo -c -o cups-calibrate.o cups-calibrate.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -I../../include -I../../include   -Wall -Wcast-align -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wwrite-strings -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Winline -Wformat=2 -finline-limit=1048576  -DCUPS_DRIVER_INTERFACE -DALL_LINGUAS='"cs da de el en_GB es fr hu ja nb nl pl pt sk sv zh_TW"'   -Disfinite=finite -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-inline-functions -O6 -MT gutenprint_5_1-genppd.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/gutenprint_5_1-genppd.Tpo -c -o gutenprint_5_1-genppd.o `test -f 'genppd.c' || echo './'`genppd.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -I../../include -I../../include   -Wall -Wcast-align -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wwrite-strings -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Winline -Wformat=2 -finline-limit=1048576   -Disfinite=finite -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-inline-functions -O6 -MT rastertoprinter.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/rastertoprinter.Tpo -c -o rastertoprinter.o rastertoprinter.c

mv -f .deps/cups-calibrate.Tpo .deps/cups-calibrate.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -I../../include -I../../include   -Wall -Wcast-align -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wwrite-strings -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Winline -Wformat=2 -finline-limit=1048576   -Disfinite=finite -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-inline-functions -O6 -MT commandtoepson.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/commandtoepson.Tpo -c -o commandtoepson.o commandtoepson.c

mv -f .deps/commandtoepson.Tpo .deps/commandtoepson.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -I../../include -I../../include   -Wall -Wcast-align -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wwrite-strings -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Winline -Wformat=2 -finline-limit=1048576   -Disfinite=finite -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-inline-functions -O6 -MT commandtocanon.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/commandtocanon.Tpo -c -o commandtocanon.o commandtocanon.c

mv -f .deps/commandtocanon.Tpo .deps/commandtocanon.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -I../../include -I../../include   -Wall -Wcast-align -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wwrite-strings -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Winline -Wformat=2 -finline-limit=1048576  -DALL_LINGUAS='"cs da de el en_GB es fr hu ja nb nl pl pt sk sv zh_TW"'   -Disfinite=finite -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-inline-functions -O6 -MT cups_genppd_5_1-genppd.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/cups_genppd_5_1-genppd.Tpo -c -o cups_genppd_5_1-genppd.o `test -f 'genppd.c' || echo './'`genppd.c

mv -f .deps/gutenprint_5_1-genppd.Tpo .deps/gutenprint_5_1-genppd.Po

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Disfinite=finite -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-inline-functions -O6   -o cups-calibrate cups-calibrate.o -lm

mkdir .libs

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Disfinite=finite -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-inline-functions -O6 -o cups-calibrate cups-calibrate.o  -lm

mv -f .deps/rastertoprinter.Tpo .deps/rastertoprinter.Po

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DCUPS_DRIVER_INTERFACE -DALL_LINGUAS='"cs da de el en_GB es fr hu ja nb nl pl pt sk sv zh_TW"'   -Disfinite=finite -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-inline-functions -O6 -static -export-dynamic  -o gutenprint.5.1 gutenprint_5_1-genppd.o -lcupsimage -lcups -ltiff -ljpeg -lpng -L/usr/lib -lgnutls -L/usr/lib -ltasn1 -lgcrypt -lgpg-error -lz -lpthread -lm -lcrypt ../../src/main/libgutenprint.la

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Disfinite=finite -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-inline-functions -O6 -static -export-dynamic  -o rastertogutenprint.5.1 rastertoprinter.o -lcupsimage -lcups -ltiff -ljpeg -lpng -L/usr/lib -lgnutls -L/usr/lib -ltasn1 -lgcrypt -lgpg-error -lz -lpthread -lm -lcrypt ../../src/main/libgutenprint.la

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DCUPS_DRIVER_INTERFACE "-DALL_LINGUAS=\"cs da de el en_GB es fr hu ja nb nl pl pt sk sv zh_TW\"" -Disfinite=finite -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-inline-functions -O6 -o gutenprint.5.1 gutenprint_5_1-genppd.o -Wl,--export-dynamic  -lcupsimage -lcups /usr/lib/libtiff.so -lc /usr/lib/libjpeg.so /usr/lib/libpng12.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgnutls.so /usr/lib/libtasn1.so /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so /usr/lib/libgpg-error.so -lz -lpthread -lcrypt ../../src/main/.libs/libgutenprint.a -lm

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Disfinite=finite -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-inline-functions -O6 -o rastertogutenprint.5.1 rastertoprinter.o -Wl,--export-dynamic  -lcupsimage -lcups /usr/lib/libtiff.so -lc /usr/lib/libjpeg.so /usr/lib/libpng12.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgnutls.so /usr/lib/libtasn1.so /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so /usr/lib/libgpg-error.so -lz -lpthread -lcrypt ../../src/main/.libs/libgutenprint.a -lm

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Disfinite=finite -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-inline-functions -O6   -o commandtoepson commandtoepson.o -lcupsimage -lcups -ltiff -ljpeg -lpng -L/usr/lib -lgnutls -L/usr/lib -ltasn1 -lgcrypt -lgpg-error -lz -lpthread -lm -lcrypt

mv -f .deps/cups_genppd_5_1-genppd.Tpo .deps/cups_genppd_5_1-genppd.Po

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Disfinite=finite -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-inline-functions -O6   -o commandtocanon commandtocanon.o -lcupsimage -lcups -ltiff -ljpeg -lpng -L/usr/lib -lgnutls -L/usr/lib -ltasn1 -lgcrypt -lgpg-error -lz -lpthread -lm -lcrypt

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DALL_LINGUAS='"cs da de el en_GB es fr hu ja nb nl pl pt sk sv zh_TW"'   -Disfinite=finite -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-inline-functions -O6 -static -export-dynamic  -o cups-genppd.5.1 cups_genppd_5_1-genppd.o -lcupsimage -lcups -ltiff -ljpeg -lpng -L/usr/lib -lgnutls -L/usr/lib -ltasn1 -lgcrypt -lgpg-error -lz -lpthread -lm -lcrypt -lz ../../src/main/libgutenprint.la

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Disfinite=finite -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-inline-functions -O6 -o commandtocanon commandtocanon.o  -lcupsimage -lcups /usr/lib/libtiff.so -lc /usr/lib/libjpeg.so /usr/lib/libpng12.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgnutls.so /usr/lib/libtasn1.so /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so /usr/lib/libgpg-error.so -lz -lpthread -lm -lcrypt

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Disfinite=finite -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-inline-functions -O6 -o commandtoepson commandtoepson.o  -lcupsimage -lcups /usr/lib/libtiff.so -lc /usr/lib/libjpeg.so /usr/lib/libpng12.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgnutls.so /usr/lib/libtasn1.so /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so /usr/lib/libgpg-error.so -lz -lpthread -lm -lcrypt

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc "-DALL_LINGUAS=\"cs da de el en_GB es fr hu ja nb nl pl pt sk sv zh_TW\"" -Disfinite=finite -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-inline-functions -O6 -o cups-genppd.5.1 cups_genppd_5_1-genppd.o -Wl,--export-dynamic  -lcupsimage -lcups /usr/lib/libtiff.so -lc /usr/lib/libjpeg.so /usr/lib/libpng12.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgnutls.so /usr/lib/libtasn1.so /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so /usr/lib/libgpg-error.so -lpthread -lcrypt -lz ../../src/main/.libs/libgutenprint.a -lm

make ppd-stamp-phony

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gimp-print-5.1.4/work/gutenprint-5.1.4/src/cups'

rm -r ppd

for language in C ; do \

          mkdir ppd/$language ; \

          echo "$language:" ; \

          LC_ALL=$language LANG=$language LANGUAGE=$language STP_MODULE_PATH=../../src/main/.libs:../../src/main STP_DATA_PATH=../../src/main ./cups-genppd.5.1  -p ppd/$language ; \

        done

mkdir: cannot create directory `ppd/C': No such file or directory

C:

rm: cannot remove `ppd': No such file or directory

make[4]: [ppd-stamp-pre] Error 1 (ignored)

mkdir ppd

cups-genppd: Unable to create file "ppd/C/stp-bjc-30.5.1.ppd.gz" - No such file or directory.

make[4]: *** [ppd-nonls] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gimp-print-5.1.4/work/gutenprint-5.1.4/src/cups'

make[3]: *** [ppd-stamp] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gimp-print-5.1.4/work/gutenprint-5.1.4/src/cups'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gimp-print-5.1.4/work/gutenprint-5.1.4/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gimp-print-5.1.4/work/gutenprint-5.1.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-gfx/gimp-print-5.1.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2356:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gimp-print-5.1.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gimp-print-5.1.4/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package net-print/cups-1.2.12-r6:

 * Remote printing: change

 * Listen localhost:631

 * to

 * Listen *:631

 * in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

 * For more information about installing a printer take a look at:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml.

 * Messages for package media-gfx/gimp-print-5.1.4:

 *

 * ERROR: media-gfx/gimp-print-5.1.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2356:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gimp-print-5.1.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gimp-print-5.1.4/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 205 info files.

Idefix alex #      

```

----------

## dertobi123

emerge --info? Wie stehts mit den MAKEOPTS?

----------

## alex00

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> emerge --info? Wie stehts mit den MAKEOPTS?

 

```

Idefix alex # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 23 Mar 2008 10:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/spl

ash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://213.186.33.37/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.inf.elte.hu/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pu

b/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete           --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt css cu          ps curl dbus divx4linux doc dri dts dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread emovix enblend encode exif ffmpeg flac foomaticdb           fortran gdbm gif gimp gimpprint glitz gphoto2 gpm hal iconv ipv6 ipw4965 isdnlog java jpeg kde lame libwww mid          i mng mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis ooo-kde opengl open          mp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt qt-static qt3 quicktime readline reflection session sift sndfile           spl ssl svg tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd vorbis wifi win32codecs           wmf x86 xanim xine xinerama xorg xv xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 c          mipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-a          udio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug fil          e hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_M          ODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_def          ault authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_ca          che env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic n          egotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICE          S="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm0          01 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint           i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisu          sb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAG          S, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## dertobi123

Probiers mit mal mit MAKEOPTS="-j1".

----------

## alex00

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Probiers mit mal mit MAKEOPTS="-j1".

 

Ok das wars danke. Muss man das jetzt immer umstellen oder wird das in Zukunft beseitigt.

----------

## dertobi123

Schreib das mal in den Bug-Report rein, der für das Stablen der Version angedacht ist.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=144623

----------

## dertobi123

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Schreib das mal in den Bug-Report rein, der für das Stablen der Version angedacht ist.
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=144623

 

Ich war so frei, https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=144623#c16

----------

## alex00

danke.

----------

